# Front SE-R bumper



## cupdapimp (Nov 23, 2002)

A damn trucker ran me off the highway yesterday and I hit a pole, and he didnt even stop he just kept on going. But anyways heres my question. I have a 93 Sentra SE-R and I need a new front bumper with spoiler I dont care if its aftermarket or OEM but I was wondering if anyone knows where I can get one for relatively cheap. The only ones I can find are for normal Sentra's without the spoiler. Thanks!!


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

Check the classifieds here and at www.SR20DEforum.com and try to find someone who's parting out a '93-'94 SE-R for the front bumper cover, or just happens to have that for sale.


----------



## BORNGEARHEAD (Apr 30, 2002)

If you order a bumper from the dealer, they are ALL the 93-94 bumper now.


----------



## Gump (Jan 30, 2003)

http://www.trademotion.com/partlocator/index.cfm?action=selectTree&CatalogID=2&siteid=722

http://www.nissanpartspro.com/Nissan_Sentra_Parts.html


Check that out, should help ya, there is also this site, but the packaging rates are high on crack!


----------



## Gump (Jan 30, 2003)

http://www.nissan-auto-and-parts.com/auto_body_parts/nissan-sentra-parts/1993-parts/store.html


----------



## cupdapimp (Nov 23, 2002)

Thanks gump but all those site only have the bumper for the regular Sentras w/o the spoiler holes and I need one w/ the spoiler holes. Thanks for your help though


----------



## Daishi (Jul 31, 2002)

*What's the difference?*

What is the difference between the 93-94 and the earlier B13 sentra bumpers? I have a '93 XE and a '92 GXE but I haven't noticed anything different at all. Yet I hear that there are differences.


----------



## sentrapower93 (May 11, 2002)

only the 93-94 SE-R/SE bumpers are different from the rest, it has a much lower lip...


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

They all have "spoiler holes" as you called them, and like sentrapower93 said, the '93-'94 just has a lower and broader lip.


----------



## cupdapimp (Nov 23, 2002)

the ones on the site that gump posted all say w/o spoiler holes. I think I am going to go with the skyline bumper if I dont buy the one that is being sold in the for sale section.


----------



## 91SR20DE (Nov 25, 2002)

skyline bumper? Please elaborate.


----------



## NismoXR (May 1, 2002)

Well i got mine from tustin nissan here in so-cal. they give dicounts, just mention your on theboards and he gives 20% off the price. Ask for Matt
(714) 669-8282
If not you can check Mossy.


----------



## cupdapimp (Nov 23, 2002)

91SR20DE said:


> *skyline bumper? Please elaborate. *


My local shop here in tallahassee sells them...I have no clue where they come from though.


----------



## 91SR20DE (Nov 25, 2002)

any pics? please say there's pics!


----------



## PhattyB13 (Apr 30, 2002)

it is the wide body kit for the B13 from street weapons... but you cant just buy the front bumper and have it fit.. it only fits with the wide body front fenders.. there is a guy that lives around me that tried to make it fit with stock fenders and it looked like crap.. didnt even come close to fitting correctly... here is a pic


----------

